

How Long Can Edward Snowden Stay in Hong Kong? - gridscomputing
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-06-10/how-long-can-snowden-stay-in-hong-kong

======
fatjokes
Businessweek is a bit behind. NYTimes has already identified his hotel as the
Mira Hotel.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/11/world/asia/edward-
snowden-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/11/world/asia/edward-snowden-hong-
kong-extradition.html?hp&_r=0)

